# What's your monthly heating bill now?



## Candace (Dec 15, 2011)

Got my 2nd greenhouse up and running and the propane is rolling through and causing some wallet bleeding. Make me feel better. How much is your gas bill for your g.h. per month in the winter? I know you folks with snow are going to cheer me up really quick!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

No heating bill!


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2011)

My electric bill for November was over $400! At least 2/3 should be the GH. My highest November ever (by almost $100), and I don't recall it being exceptionally cold. I just added some internal vinyl curtains for extra insulation so :sob:

One of my two electric heaters was beat up and having problems, so maybe that was the issue. I just replaced them. So maybe that was were it all went.

I also just paid for a 100 lb bottle of propane, so another $80 or so, but I haven't used much of it.

My worst month ever was pushing $600 for the month with a 100 lb of propane on top of that. So we'll see.

I really need to get a real floor (insulated) installed, and get all the free air space filled with tanks of water.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 15, 2011)

150 a month (electric)...green house minimum of 60 with lows outside in low 30's (15 x 12 GH)..using 1500 watt space heater with a backup


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

Think my total bill for GH/house was $210 this month,but its not cold yet.


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No heating bill!



No greenhouse!


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2011)

Rick said:


> My electric bill for November was over $400! At least 2/3 should be the GH. My highest November ever (by almost $100), and I don't recall it being exceptionally cold. I just added some internal vinyl curtains for extra insulation so :sob:
> 
> One of my two electric heaters was beat up and having problems, so maybe that was the issue. I just replaced them. So maybe that was were it all went.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm going through a lot of propane now and our lows are in the 30's at night. I think right now g.h. #2 is costing me about $45 a week. But, this is an unusual cold snap/month for us. And g.h. #1 is much less since it's on natural gas. But, ouch... I can't imagine how painful it is for you Rick and all the other die hards!


----------



## John M (Dec 16, 2011)

My bill for November was $260.71. I use natural gas with a separate heater as back-up that runs on propane. December is always the worst because it's colder and there's no sun. So, the heater runs all day as well as all night. In January it's colder which makes the days a lot brighter; so, the heater doesn't run during most days because the sun heats up the greenhouse enough. In fact, the small exhaust fan begins coming on in January at around noon to 2 p.m. on sunny days because the temps get up to 80*F just from the sunshine.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm eager to find out how much I actually saved by closing the g/h early in september. I should know in a couple of weeks when I get the bill. I'll be able to compare with last year.

All my plants are now inside the house and I put half of my collection for sale. I intend to keep only phrags and multifloral paphs and a very few other species.


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2011)

$118.71 for the month of October and part of November.
We are members of an electric co-op and my bill is never
more than $120.00. Did that make you feel any better,
Candace? My greenhouse is 12' x 28'.


----------



## Stone (Dec 16, 2011)

If I can sell $1000 worth of orchids per year, I'll cover my gas/power---just
Of course I CANT sell $1000 worth of orchids per year!


----------



## labskaus (Dec 16, 2011)

My GH is connected to our houses oil heater, I can do only estimates, but oil price has about doubled in the past 5 years. In a cold winter I guessed my part of the bill would be up to 1.000 litre per winter, which cost about 1.000 USD. In a mild winter like this (so far) I might end up with just half of it. Plus 5kWh per day for light, that makes 1,50 USD for electricity. Let's say 150-200 USD per month for oil and power. That for a divided 3x6 meter house, where one half is kept frost free, the other half at 16°C during night (14°C when its lower than -10°C outside).


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 16, 2011)

Old 400 sq ft stand alone greenhouse heated with propane would costs $300/10days in the coldest weather. New 210 sq ft attached greenhouse with electric heat costs $30/month during coldest months. Minimum temp set at 60 degrees F.

Mike


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2011)

abax said:


> $118.71 for the month of October and part of November.
> We are members of an electric co-op and my bill is never
> more than $120.00. Did that make you feel any better,
> Candace? My greenhouse is 12' x 28'.


and where do you live? I think that might have made Candace feel worse, I know it did me!
I have a 8' x 12' free standing with natural gas, it was put up in 1993 or 1994. The first winter we noticed a difference of $10 more a month. The gas line runs from the house, so it's all on the same meter, I'm sure there's some device that could measure how much goes to the GH but at this point it makes no difference to me. It's double wall, I added more insulation as gas prices went up. The north wall & the lower half of the west wall is foil bubble wrap, the rest of the GH is commercial bubble wrap, including the ceiling. Night low is 55, minimum daytime high is 70. It averages about $250 a month (Jan/Feb/Mar) for our house(ab.2,000 sq.ft.) & the GH so I can't really complain.


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2011)

*I live in Corbin, KY zone 6B and keep*

my winter temps. minimum at 60F to 75F. The co-op
membership helps and we even get a small dividend at the
end of the year. It also helps that we built my gh and it
it is very insulated. I have two King 220 heaters mounted
high in the gh and 2 52" ceiliing fans constantly recirculating
air downward in winter. All the fans, louvers, heaters, etc.
are automatic and set for temp. control.

Candace, didn't mean to make you feel worse, sweetie.
You live in CA and it's one of the highest energy cost
areas in the country as far as I can tell. You still doing'
those fab quilts?


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2011)

abax said:


> my winter temps. minimum at 60F to 75F. The co-op
> membership helps and we even get a small dividend at the
> end of the year. It also helps that we built my gh and it
> it is very insulated. I have two King 220 heaters mounted
> ...




Yup, still quilting away:> 

You'd think with our climate my heating costs would be really low. But we've had 2-3 weeks of frost and 30 degree weather. That's very unusual for us. Yeah, I know those in the snow are hearing the miniature violins playing... But, I didn't expect the propane to be running like water:< I will have to look into some cost cutting for next winter. I'm sure actually filling up the g.h. more will help.


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2011)

I've really been surprised how cold it has been - last year I never wore socks all winter, just kept in my Birks. The last few weeks I've realized I don't have enough pairs of long pants to get through a work week! It's 64 here right now though so maybe we're back on the upswing.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2011)

Heather said:


> I've really been surprised how cold it has been - last year I never wore socks all winter, just kept in my Birks. The last few weeks I've realized I don't have enough pairs of long pants to get through a work week! It's 64 here right now though so maybe we're back on the upswing.



Oh! My God! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2011)

Pffft!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Oh! My God! oke:


We're on the downswing, aren't we, Michel?!

I can't give a monthly figure because the greenhouse and our home are on the same meter. But our gas bill was up $500 for the year since moving into the greenhouse last January. But our electric bill was down nearly $200! (No more "under lights".)


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> We're on the downswing, aren't we, Michel?!




20...30 fathoms under the °C.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 17, 2011)

Last year was a cold year, and I averaged about $250/month off peak electric and $100/month in propane for a 24' x 32' greenhouse. Things are going a little better this year, so far.


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2011)

*That doesn't sound so bad to me*

for Minn. and the size of your greenhouse.


----------



## T. migratoris (Dec 17, 2011)

> You'd think with our climate my heating costs would be really low. But we've had 2-3 weeks of frost and 30 degree weather. That's very unusual for us. Yeah, I know those in the snow are hearing the miniature violins playing... But, I didn't expect the propane to be running like water:< I will have to look into some cost cutting for next winter. I'm sure actually filling up the g.h. more will help.



I gagged when I opened the last PG&E bill ... $402 total (house+GH). I'm only guessing at the split but based on previous years I'd have to say the GH was $150 of that. We live in the foothills east of the Central Valley at about 1500 feet so it's always pretty cold in the winter, but as Candace pointed out it's different this year. I've gotta switch over to a natural gas heater ... the electric heater's eating me alive!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 17, 2011)

abax said:


> for Minn. and the size of your greenhouse.



I'm reasonably satisfied. I put a lot of money up front to reduce costs:
1. In floor off peak electric heat
2. 25mm triple wall polycarbonate
3. North wall a solid wall with foam insulation (R20)
4. Other three walls insullated the same up to 4ft.
5. partially built into hillside (although I would have liked it deeper)
All the custom design raised costs as opposed to a kit, but I think it was worth it. We will see if I have any major design flaws as the years pass.


----------



## Candace (Dec 17, 2011)

Ross, this insulation that you use...do you keep it on in the summers as well and does it also help keep the heat out? I'm thinking something like this along my block, kneewalls might help. I figure, right now it's costing me $10 a day right now for g.h. #2 . Which is crazy, ridiculous for Central/northern CA. I'm going to have to come up with something for next season. My husband is not thrilled with an electric heater back up or supplement.


----------



## Candace (Dec 17, 2011)

T. migratoris said:


> I gagged when I opened the last PG&E bill ... $402 total (house+GH). I'm only guessing at the split but based on previous years I'd have to say the GH was $150 of that. We live in the foothills east of the Central Valley at about 1500 feet so it's always pretty cold in the winter, but as Candace pointed out it's different this year. I've gotta switch over to a natural gas heater ... the electric heater's eating me alive!




This month will cost me $300, and that's just for g.h. #2....g.h. #1 is on natural gas and is tied into our monthly bill, so it's kind of hard to tell what the real cost of g.h. #1 is. Nuts isn't it???


----------



## paphreek (Dec 17, 2011)

Candace said:


> Ross, this insulation that you use...do you keep it on in the summers as well and does it also help keep the heat out? I'm thinking something like this along my block, kneewalls might help. I figure, right now it's costing me $10 a day right now for g.h. #2 . Which is crazy, ridiculous for Central/northern CA. I'm going to have to come up with something for next season. My husband is not thrilled with an electric heater back up or supplement.



The north wall and the first four feet of the other three walls are solid, with sprayed insulating foam between the studs. See below


----------



## T. migratoris (Dec 19, 2011)

Candace said:


> This month will cost me $300, and that's just for g.h. #2....g.h. #1 is on natural gas and is tied into our monthly bill, so it's kind of hard to tell what the real cost of g.h. #1 is. Nuts isn't it???



That hurts ... and fast! I know switching to NG will significantly cut my winter heating costs but the work & expense involved in extending gas piping out to the GH is not something I'm ready for just yet. What I really need is to grow a higher value crop ... :evil: 

This is California, after all ...


----------



## Candace (Dec 19, 2011)

I went through the work of trenching and running NG to g.h. #1. But, g.h. #2 is like 50 ft. away and we have some rock wall garden beds that would have to be destroyed-ain't going to happen. And my kit came with a propane heater that is a $1,000 heater...so, I have to find some other cost saving alternatives. Yeah, the other crop thing wouldn't work for me. I've had police visit once already and I get enough helicopter flybys to make me stay on the straight and narrow:>


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2011)

Candace said:


> Yeah, the other crop thing wouldn't work for me. I've had police visit once already and I get enough helicopter flybys to make me stay on the straight and narrow:>



around here people try to hide pot plants in other people's corn fields  my uncle was telling me a few years ago the state police were flying over the fields he leases out to some farmers after they had a tip a known druggie had something in there and sure enough, they found some plants in there. my cousin's little son was having a ball telling everyone that the police 'found pot in grampa's cornfield' :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Candace said:


> No greenhouse!


Wheeeww! It was so hot last night that I had to open the windows to the 29F temps to cool off the rooms!  Please dont hate!


----------



## Candace (Dec 19, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> around here people try to hide pot plants in other people's corn fields  my uncle was telling me a few years ago the state police were flying over the fields he leases out to some farmers after they had a tip a known druggie had something in there and sure enough, they found some plants in there. my cousin's little son was having a ball telling everyone that the police 'found pot in grampa's cornfield' :rollhappy:




It's amazing what people will do. Lots of folks plant them in N CA. forests and deep in public parks too. Crazy. We're socketed by fog here this morning and it's another week of 30 degree morning temps. I can here my gas drizzling away again. 

I'm going to investigate that clear bubble wrap insulation and see if that's cost effective.


----------

